# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Cyta: Κατάργηση υπηρεσίας ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου

## 3lbereth

31/12/2018

Αγαπητέ Συνεργάτη / Πελάτη,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η υπηρεσία ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου (e-mail) που έχετε στη διάθεσή σας από τη Cyta, θα καταργηθεί την 1/4/2019. Μέχρι τότε, η υπηρεσία θα συνεχίζει να παρέχεται κανονικά όπως και σήμερα. Παράλληλα θα συμβούν τα ακόλουθα:

   Από 1/2/2019 και για συνολικό διάστημα (6) μηνών, σε όσους επικοινωνούν μαζί σας στη συγκεκριμένη ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση που παρέχεται από τη Cyta, θα τους επιστρέφεται αυτόματο απαντητικό μήνυμα *(auto-reply)*

*Auto-reply:*
«Η παρούσα ηλεκτρονική Διεύθυνση έχει καταργηθεί. Παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε με τον κάτοχο της Ηλεκτρονικής Διεύθυνσης (e-mail) που αποστείλατε την αλληλογραφία σας, προκειμένου να μάθετε την νέα του ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση» 

 Προκειμένου να μην αντιμετωπίσετε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία σας, *θα σας αποσταλούν αναλυτικές οδηγίες στο e-mail σας μέχρι το τέλος Ιανουαρίου*. Ως εκ τούτου, θα μπορείτε να προγραμματίσετε την αυτόματη προώθηση (auto-forward) της εισερχόμενης ηλεκτρονικής αλληλογραφίας σας σε άλλη διεύθυνση e-mail (μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε είτε μια ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση που έχετε ήδη ενεργή, είτε κάποια νέα της επιλογής σας) 

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων,

Cyta Hellas

----------

